# What do you do with commemorative flies?



## Flyboy (Aug 26, 2019)

I put them in a cut wine cork and frame them- my first tarpon and both WRs look real nice about the tying desk


----------



## Skram (Feb 8, 2019)

Could always put a few in a shadow box and make some wall art. Also, I gave some to my stepdad that has a nice driftwood piece with a bunch of flies and lures on it displayed in the garage. Only one I’ve kept is in the mouth of a tripletail mount.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

My first Tarpon and first Permit flies are hanging from the eye sockets of a euro-mount Whitetail skull. Probably need to do something better with them, but it's worked for a long time now.


----------



## Nway93 (May 9, 2016)

Most of them are pinned in the visor of my truck. Got a couple poon flies and leaders from the first big one I jumped and first one I landed above my tying desk on a piece of driftwood I’ve got some teal mounted on.


----------



## SoFloFred (Aug 15, 2015)

If you end up with some mounts at your house, stick a fly in the mouth of your favorite catches. 
I have a Poon mount from my first big girl on fly and the fly I used is tucked in its jaw!


----------



## kjnengr (Jan 16, 2018)

I have all of my "special" flies hanging on the rim of an old coffee can. One day I will get a cool looking piece of driftwood or something and put them all on there. Like @on_the_fly_ said, they are saved based on first of a spiecies, special memory with a friend or experience, etc.


----------



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

I like to stick them under the gunnel of @Baydreamer35 's skiff and see how long he will keep them there. Last one made it 3+ years.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

As a side question 
I’m having trouble finding a sticky patch to put on my console for fly storage. Anybody know a good source ?


----------



## on_the_fly_ (Oct 8, 2021)

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> As a side question
> I’m having trouble finding a sticky patch to put on my console for fly storage. Anybody know a good source ?


SeaDek's patches are half off right now, limited supply ($7).









SeaDek - The Original Marine Flooring


https://youtu.be/anbAV9Mq-XE




www.seadek.com


----------



## kjnengr (Jan 16, 2018)

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> As a side question
> I’m having trouble finding a sticky patch to put on my console for fly storage. Anybody know a good source ?











HUGE Fly Pads - Huge Fly Fisherman


Need to stick your fly stash somewhere? These Huge Fly Pads are great for keeping your flies handy in your boat, truck, or hang glider.




hugeflyfisherman.com


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

Thanks boys. Now back to the regularly scheduled program.


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

Keep fishing until they are all worn and frazzled, then stick 'em on the cork board in the Choko trailer with all the 100 other worn out flies.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

EvanHammer said:


> I like to stick them under the gunnel of @Baydreamer35 's skiff and see how long he will keep them there. Last one made it 3+ years.


My son likes to toss them in the ashtray in my truck, where I keep my change. That way when I reach for a quarter at the drive through, I stick it in the end of my finger.


----------



## ShaggyPalm (Sep 30, 2021)

I hang mine around the frame of the big Corona mirror behind the bar.


----------



## on_the_fly_ (Oct 8, 2021)

ShaggyPalm said:


> I hang mine around the frame of the big Corona mirror behind the bar.


I'm a Modelo guy, but I like where your head's at


----------



## ShaggyPalm (Sep 30, 2021)

on_the_fly_ said:


> I'm a Modelo guy, but I like where your head's at


Haha agreed the Corona mirror was free but a good substitute


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

The best I’ve seen is a shadow box mount of the fly with a photo of the catch above it… inside the box…

carefully clean the fly first, washing it in cool freshwater - then allow it to dry. Once it’s dry steam it then allow it to dry again before mounting it. You can also mount a label or inscription with date, place, etc for a real trophy…


----------



## on_the_fly_ (Oct 8, 2021)

lemaymiami said:


> The best I’ve seen is a shadow box mount of the fly with a photo of the catch above it… inside the box…
> 
> carefully clean the fly first, washing it in cool freshwater - then allow it to dry. Once it’s dry steam it then allow it to dry again before mounting it. You can also mount a label or inscription with date, place, etc for a real trophy…


This is exactly what I was thinking for my PB redfish that came from a trip to LA. This website does custom 1"x3" brass plates for $13


----------



## kjnengr (Jan 16, 2018)

on_the_fly_ said:


> This is exactly what I was thinking for my PB redfish that came from a trip to LA. This website does custom 1"x3" brass plates for $13


I bet a local trophy shop would do that as well.


----------



## spc7669 (Apr 15, 2015)

I have two framed flies: a shoestring tarpon fly Andy Mill gave me and a clouser I got from Bob Clouser at a show. The fly I caught my tarpon on is displayed in my bookcase.


----------



## Ironhead (Mar 24, 2021)

The fly from my first tarpon, the fly I caught a 29" seatrout on, and flies tied and gifted to me by friends, all reside in a glass gallon milk jug from an old dairy on my fly tying desk. The jug also has shed antlers, and an old plaque that was on my great-grandfather's boat, and a box call around it.


----------



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

I put the special ones on the lip of this vase.


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

Shadow box with picture of fish


----------



## on_the_fly_ (Oct 8, 2021)

cal1320 said:


> Shadow box with picture of fish


I ordered a few yesterday, I'll follow up with some pictures once I've got everything put together.


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

When the Orlando Fly Fisherman closed the Titusville store, I bought the contents on one wall for $80. Included were 3 shadow boxes of flys. They were labeled Lefty Kreh, Jimmy Nix, and Chico Fernandez. About 8 or 10 inches square with mirror back. My daughter saw them and had to have Lefty's flys. I've given away tons of tying material to young guys. Still have a bunch of mylar tubing left. I guess I need to tie some mylar flys.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Cork board on the wall above my tying desk...various pics of caught fish pinned to that board with the flies used instead of thumb tacks...


----------



## Tankerfly (Jan 22, 2021)

Lots of good ideas here. Mine are currently in a cigar box with a piece of paper with the catch noted stuck on the hook


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

We have a hall of fame box. We rinse the fly, let it dry and then toss it in a little fly box. Be kinda cool to do something with a shadow box mount or epoxy pour for out most memorable flies. Maybe I'll do that with a few of the ones with a really cool story. Mostly though, it for me a my boys to remember when we are in the fish room hanging out.


----------



## tailwalk (Nov 20, 2016)

I gave my dad the first fly I caught a tarpon on. the first fly I caught a bonefish on came back and got rinsed immediately. plan is to frame the pic with the fly tucked in there.


----------



## Captsam (Aug 23, 2020)

I would certainly display them so that you see them on a regular basis. This way you get to relive the memory when you see them. Hopefully you get to share the stories with others.


----------



## OliverBrewton (Jul 8, 2021)

i put my first redfish fly and first pelagic fly on a cork board still waiting on tarpon bonefish and permit


----------



## Fisher69 (Dec 23, 2021)

I do the same as Capt Le May. If it's got a narrow profile, like a Deceiver, a shadow mount isn't necessary. Just attach the fly to the mat. Dumbbell, or bead chain eye flies will require a deeper box, cutout hole in the mat, or both.


----------



## on_the_fly_ (Oct 8, 2021)

Here's the finished product, just need to decide where to hang them now. Went with double sided tape to attach the pictures/plaques to the shadow box, then dangled the fly off a tack using some lightweight fluorocarbon. Hopefully I'll have a few more to make this winter.


----------



## Featherbrain (Nov 5, 2021)

on_the_fly_ said:


> Here's the finished product, just need to decide where to hang them now. Went with double sided tape to attach the pictures/plaques to the shadow box, then dangled the fly off a tack using some lightweight fluorocarbon. Hopefully I'll have a few more to make at this winter.
> 
> View attachment 202028


Those look awesome!


----------



## TXFrenchman (Jul 16, 2018)

on_the_fly_ said:


> Here's the finished product, just need to decide where to hang them now. Went with double sided tape to attach the pictures/plaques to the shadow box, then dangled the fly off a tack using some lightweight fluorocarbon. Hopefully I'll have a few more to make this winter.
> 
> View attachment 202028


Great idea!


----------



## on_the_fly_ (Oct 8, 2021)

TXFrenchman said:


> Great idea!
> View attachment 202232


Damn, that's one I really want to add to the collection!


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Love to see the shadow boxes -- I'd like to do that with some of mine. Currently they are in a box for reference when tying new flies, but I did take my first tarpon fly and embed it in the flotation foam of my skiff for a little extra mojo. @Lmhanagr put his first redfish fly in there too, since we need that redfish mojo year-round!


----------



## Captsam (Aug 23, 2020)

Shadow boxes look great! Nice catches!


----------



## MSFLIES (10 mo ago)

i just put mine in a box and forget about them


----------

